# Weekly competition 2011-24



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F' U F' R2 F2 R' U2 F'
*2. *F' U2 F U2 F R U' R2 U2
*3. *R' U' R F U R F2 R2 U2
*4. *R2 U2 F2 R U' R2 F U2 R'
*5. *R' U2 R' U F' U' F U' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U B' F2 L D R2 U' F U2 L' D2 F L U L' R F' U
*2. *D' L D2 B2 R' F2 U F' L F U2 F D' B' D2 F' D'
*3. *F2 L D U2 R2 B U' F' D R F U B2 U' L B' R' U'
*4. *L2 R B2 U' B U R2 B' R2 D' R' F' L D2 U' R B2 F'
*5. *L' B' L2 F D L2 F2 D2 L' B L2 R2 D' L2 F R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F Rw Uw Rw D' Uw' F2 Rw' R2 U Rw R' D U2 Rw2 Uw B' R F' Uw2 U L2 Rw R F' Rw2 U' Rw' R' U F Uw' Fw' F' L B' F' Rw' Fw D'
*2. *Rw2 D B' Uw U Rw B2 Fw U R' B Fw U L' D Rw2 Fw' R2 F Uw Rw R' Fw U F' R B2 Fw' F' L' D' L' Rw R2 B F' Uw U' Fw D'
*3. *B Fw D2 B F' Rw2 Uw Fw' Rw D' U' L Rw Fw2 L2 B2 Rw' R Fw' Uw' U' B D' Rw B2 U F' L2 Rw' B' U B' F Uw2 U B2 Rw D' R' F
*4. *Uw Fw2 R B L' Uw' L U' L' U2 Fw2 L2 D2 Uw Rw2 Fw F2 Uw Fw' U2 B' F' D' U2 Rw2 U B2 Fw' L' Rw2 R' D2 Fw R' Fw L R B L2 R'
*5. *B2 F2 R' B' Rw Uw R' U R U2 Rw2 D' U2 B R Uw' F2 Uw2 F' D Uw' B2 Uw' B F L' B L2 Rw U2 R U2 R' F2 U2 R D' Fw2 Uw U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw2 Dw B Lw Rw Dw' L R D2 Uw2 U' Rw2 F2 R' Dw' L' Uw Lw2 Rw2 Fw' L' Lw R B2 D' Bw2 Dw' Lw D Dw Lw2 R' B' Fw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 U Lw2 Rw2 Dw' B2 F2 Uw' B Lw2 R2 D' Dw' Lw Fw' F D B2 Fw' L F U Lw
*2. *Uw2 F' Lw2 Dw2 F' Lw2 B' L' Dw2 U' F D L2 Dw2 R' F L Lw2 F' D2 Dw' L2 Rw2 R' D2 Rw' R2 Bw D2 Dw L' Fw D2 F Uw Bw2 D2 Dw2 F2 Lw' R Dw2 Rw' D' B' Bw' Uw' Fw2 D R2 Fw2 L' Uw U L2 Lw' D Uw' Lw2 Uw'
*3. *L2 F Lw U' Lw Bw Fw Uw' Bw' Uw F' D' U2 B2 Bw2 D2 Fw' Rw' Bw' F2 L' D2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 L2 D' Uw B2 Bw Fw2 Rw Bw2 R' D' Bw U' Fw Rw2 Fw2 L' Lw R B2 D' Uw2 Rw Dw' Rw' D' Rw D2 U' Rw' Bw' F2 U
*4. *B' Bw2 D' Lw B' Dw Uw Rw Fw2 Dw Fw Lw2 Rw U2 Bw D2 Bw' Fw' Dw2 Rw' Dw' Lw B U R' Bw2 F Dw U Lw' D L2 B2 Dw2 Uw' Rw2 D' B' Fw' F2 R' U' Rw' D Dw U2 R2 Dw Uw U Lw2 Dw Rw2 R2 Fw F2 U2 Bw Dw2 Lw'
*5. *B D' Rw U2 Rw' U2 F' L2 R D2 F' Dw2 Bw2 F2 D Uw Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Lw' Fw2 D2 U B Fw' L R2 F R' B F R2 Uw' Rw' B2 R' Fw2 Uw Fw U' Rw' D' L' R' Uw2 Bw Dw' L Fw' R2 D Fw' L Dw Rw Uw Bw' L2

*6x6x6*
*1. *B' L' 2R2 R2 2B U2 L F' 3U' B 2B 2L2 R 3U2 R2 2F D2 B D' 2U' L 3F2 3R B' 2B U L' 2L 3F2 D2 U 3R2 2U U' 3F' F' 2D L2 2L2 R2 2B2 U' L2 D2 3R 3U2 B 2F' 3R2 2D' 2U2 F2 3R' R 2D' 3R 2B' 2D' 3U' 2U 2F 2U L2 B2 2B 3F' 2F' 2U2 R 2U 2B' F D' 2U' 2L 2U2 3R2 R 2U F
*2. *R' B' 3F' 2F 2L' 2R' R' 2F' U2 L R U2 L' 3R' 3U2 2U' 2B 2R' 2B U 2L' 2B2 2D2 U' 2B 3F 3R2 2R B 2U2 2R2 2B2 L2 2B' D 2B2 3U L' D 3U2 2B2 3F2 F2 2L2 2U2 2L' 2R' U2 L' 2R 3U 3F' R2 2B2 L' 2L R' 3U U' 2R' 3F' R' D2 3U2 2B' U' 2R R' D2 3U B2 L2 2L' 3R' R' B' 2B2 3R2 U F
*3. *3F' U' 2R R 2D 2R2 D 2D 3U' B2 L B2 3R' 2D' 3R2 R 2U 3R 2F 2L2 F L 2R' 3U' 2B 3R' 2B' U 3F L' 2L U' 2F2 2U L' 2U' 2F R' 3U' L2 3R' 2R' R 2U' 2L2 D2 2U U2 2B2 3R2 R' B2 2B' 3F2 F' 2D 2U2 U 2L' 2R2 R 2D' 2L' 2U' 2R D' R 2B 3R 2F F2 2U 3R2 2R' 2F2 2U' 2B' 2U' F2 2D2
*4. *3U2 R' 2F' L 2L 3R2 D F 2L2 3R' B 2B2 3F 3R2 B R2 2D' B' 2B' 3F 2F' F' 2R' R' 2B' 2L' 3R2 D2 2L' D U' B 2R' B' 2B L 2U2 R' U2 3F2 2D U2 2B2 R2 2U' L 3F' D 3R' 3F F' 2D2 2U' 3F2 2L 2F2 L F2 2D2 B' 3F2 2L' 2D' 3F' 3R D 3U2 R2 2D 2U' 2B' R' 2F F2 2U B' 2L' 2R' 3U 2L
*5. *3U B2 R D2 2U' U' 2B2 U 2L' 2D U2 F2 D 3R2 R2 U' 2L2 2D' B2 3F R2 2F 2R' U F' 3R2 2D' 3U' 2U 3R' D 2U 2B2 L R2 3U2 3F 3R B 2R R B 2R2 F2 3R' 2B2 3F2 3R' 2F' 2D 2R2 U2 L D' L' 3F 2F' U B2 2R 2D 2U' 2B L2 2R' D 3F 2U 3F L' 2L' 3U' L 2L R D2 2U L' 2B 2F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B2 L 2R R' 2D 2U' 3F' 3D2 2B' 3B2 3D 3R 2R' 2B' 2F 2D 3R' F2 3L2 3R' D2 U2 B2 3F F2 2R' 3D F2 D 3D 2L 2B2 2F 2D' 3U2 3R' 3U2 L2 2L' R 3B U2 F' D2 3F D2 2F2 2U' 3F2 2R R' U2 3R D2 2D2 3D2 U2 F L' 3R' 2R' 3U2 U2 2R 3U2 3F 2F 2U' 2R' R2 3B2 U' L 2D2 2L2 3F' 3R2 F2 3U2 3F2 3L' 2B2 D2 2U2 L' R' 3B2 2R' 2U' 3F L' 2F' 3R 2R 3U L U' 2B' R' 2F'
*2. *U' 3F 2F' F D2 U2 3R' U 3L2 2D2 3R B 2L' 2D2 3D2 B2 2R2 B' 2F2 U F 3U2 2U' L 2F2 3D B' 3B' 3D' 2L' B' 3D2 2U' L B2 3U' U2 2F 2R B 3F 3L' B' L' 3R2 D' 3D' R 3D B 2D' 3U' 3R 3B2 U2 2B2 2D' 2L2 2D2 U2 2R D 2U L2 U2 B2 3B' 3D2 2U' 2R' F' 2L2 3U' 2U' 3F' U2 L 3D' 3F' D 2D 2R2 F' 2L 3F' 2L 3R 2R' B 2B 3B2 L' R 2F2 3D2 3F 2R D' 3U 2R'
*3. *F2 3D2 R' 2B2 2R2 3F F' 3R2 R 2D2 2U2 2R 2D2 3U2 U2 3F' 3D 3R' R' 3F' F' 2L2 3R R' D R2 2F2 U 2B 3R2 2R' D' R B F 2U L' 2L2 3L 2R' 2D 2F L' 3D2 2U2 U' 2F' L2 B 2B' R' D 3F2 2F R 2B2 2F2 2D2 2F F 2D' L' R2 3B' 2F2 2L' 2R 2D' 2U' U' F2 3R' 2D2 R B2 3B2 2L 3L2 3R2 2U 2F 3U R 2F' 3D2 B 3B' 3D' 2L2 3F2 F 2R F' 2D 2U' F2 3R 3B' 3F' 2D2
*4. *2D' B2 2L' D L2 2U' B 2B' 2F 2D L F 2R2 2D' 3F' 3D' L 3R2 2F 3D2 U2 3R' 3F' 2F' U2 L 2U 2B' D 3B 2D 3D2 2R' B2 2B2 F L D' 3B' 2F2 3R' 3U' L' 3L' 3D' R2 B2 2U 3F 2U' L 3U2 3R' 2R2 F2 U2 2B2 L' U 2B R2 B2 2F2 F2 3D' 3B' 2D 3U U2 3F F' 3U2 F2 D2 2D2 3B2 3U' U 3L2 R 3U' 3R' 3B 3L 2R2 3F' 2L B 3B2 2L F 3D' L2 3B' 3U' 2L2 F2 2R' R U'
*5. *D2 2B 3L' B 3D' 3U U' L 2R2 3D2 3F D B' 2B' 3D2 U 2R2 3D' 3F2 3R' 3D 2R' 2F' R' 3D B 2R' B2 3F' F' 3D' 3L2 3B' 3F D R2 3U 2U U' 2F2 2U 3B 2F 3L 2D' U 2F D2 2D2 2B' U B' 2L 2D2 B2 R' 2F' L2 2L' R' U2 L2 2R' 2D U2 R' B' D 3F' 2F 3L' R' D 3L' U L2 B' 3B' 3F R' D' 3R' 2B' 2D2 2U2 2R 3F' U 2F' 3L F2 3D' L2 3R2 2B' 3F' U L2 2D 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F U F' U F' R2 F'
*2. *U R2 F2 R' U R' U F R'
*3. *F R F' R U' F R2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U2 B' L' B U2 F L R2 F L2 B' U L' F U2 L R
*2. *F2 U L2 U' R' D' B' D F' L2 U' B' R D' L U B' R2
*3. *L2 B' L U L R' B F' L R U' F U2 R D F2 D' U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Fw2 Uw L' Uw' Rw' R' Fw' D2 R D' U L2 Rw' Uw2 U' Fw' D2 Uw R' U2 B Fw F' Uw2 R B' F D B Uw Fw2 D Uw' B F' Uw' B' Rw Fw'
*2. *R F L B L R2 F' D2 R2 Fw L2 B' Fw' Uw Rw Fw L' D L' Uw2 L' D' Fw' L2 R2 B D2 U Fw R2 Uw2 Rw F2 L' U' B2 F2 U B2 Fw
*3. *D' Fw L' Fw2 L' Fw' D' B Rw R2 Uw L2 Fw2 Uw B' L2 Rw2 Uw F2 U2 Fw F' U2 L D U2 L Rw' F2 L2 Rw' B2 L2 Uw' Rw2 R B Uw2 L' B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw D' Dw' Fw2 Dw2 L' Lw' R Bw' L' Lw2 Bw2 D' U Rw2 Dw2 L2 B' Bw Fw' F Lw' B' D2 L' Lw D2 L D2 U Bw D2 Dw Bw2 F' R Dw' Bw Uw R' D Uw' Bw' Dw2 Bw U Bw' Dw2 Fw F2 D2 R' Fw2 Lw' B' Fw F Rw' D' Fw2
*2. *D2 U' R' B' L2 Uw F' L' D' Dw' Fw D Rw' Dw2 L Lw Rw Uw' L Lw2 Rw R U' Bw F Rw2 Fw' R Dw' L2 B' F' U2 L Bw' U' Rw2 Bw2 F2 L2 Fw U' F' Dw' B' Bw' L' U' L2 R D Dw2 U Rw Uw L' Rw D2 Rw2 B2
*3. *R F R' Uw F2 Uw2 L Dw2 Lw2 D Fw' Lw' Uw Fw Lw' Dw2 Bw' L2 U2 Rw' Bw Rw D F' D2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 U2 B2 Lw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw D Bw Fw Lw' B' F' Lw2 R D2 Uw B' D' F2 R' U' L2 Fw F Lw Rw2 D Dw' Lw Dw' Fw Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F 3R' 3F F2 2R D 2B 2L' 3R' R' U 2L2 R2 3F 2F2 2L' B2 3F 2F' 2D2 3U2 2L 2R B' D2 2D2 R2 D 3U 3F2 2D' R' B 2D U R' 2U' 2L 2R 3F2 2L' 3R2 2D' R U2 2B' F' 2U 3R R 3U B' 3R' D2 R D' 2B' F' 2L2 3R' B' 2B2 3F2 U2 3R 2R' 2B2 2U L2 2D2 2U2 F 2L 3F 2F' 2R2 2D' 2U2 3R' B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D2 U 3R2 3B2 2U' L' R2 3D2 F2 2D 2U 3B2 2R' R' 3D F' 2U 3R' 2U2 3R' 3D' F 3U B' L2 F2 R2 3F' D 3U2 3F' 2R' U 3F2 3D' 3F' L2 F' 3U2 U2 B2 3L2 B' 3F F 2D2 2B' 2F' 3R D' U2 2R' 3U U' 2L' 3D2 3U' L' 3L' 3B 3F D' 2D' 3D' 3U' 2R 3F 2F' D 2R 3F F 3U 2R2 D 2U F R' 2U 3R2 2F D' 3D R 3B2 U2 3R 3D 3B2 3R B 3D2 L' 3D 2B' 2U' U' 3B 3U 3L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F U L2 D' F2 D R D2 L' R2 D L' R2 F L B2 D U
*2. *B' F U2 B2 L' D' R F' R2 D2 R D' R B F L2 F R2
*3. *F R U2 B2 L' D' F R2 U2 L U B L R' U L2 D U'
*4. *D F U2 L D2 U L U B' F' U' F2 D R2 D' L2 R2
*5. *U B2 U L F2 U2 R' B2 F' U R2 B F' U' B2 F2 D2
*6. *B2 R B' R' F2 R' B' F' L D2 F' D' R' B' D U F2 R
*7. *R' F' R2 F2 L2 B R2 F D L2 R F R U2 R' D' R2 U2
*8. *B R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R D' L B R' B' L2 D2 F' D' R2 U2
*9. *U' L F2 U2 B' U' R U R2 D R' U2 R' B2 U2 R2
*10. *R2 U R2 D' U L2 F' L2 U' B2 L B U B' D' F2 D2 U2
*11. *R2 F2 U L' B L F D' L2 B' R F' U' R2 F D2 L2
*12. *F' D2 B R U2 L U' F' L' B F2 D2 F D2 L' B U'
*13. *U2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' U2 B F' R U2 B2 U' R F2 U L2 R
*14. *D2 L F R D' B U2 R' B D' U F' D R D2 R' F2 U2
*15. *L2 D2 R2 B2 D R' B' U' R B F L' D' R D U' R' U'
*16. *R B2 L D F U L F' D2 B F U' F2 U F U2 F'
*17. *F' D2 R2 U R F' D2 B2 L' R B2 R' B' R2 B2 D' F' R2 U'
*18. *B' F2 D2 F2 L B F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B' L' U L2 R2 D2 R
*19. *R' F D U' R2 F2 R U R D U2 R D' R B D F' R'
*20. *F2 L' D U F2 U' L B' L F' L D' U' F2 D2 R U2 R U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' D' L' D F U' B F2 L D B2 F' D2 R2 U' R' B' U2
*2. *L B' F' U' B' F L' D' B F R2 U B2 L2 D R U2
*3. *R2 F2 U2 F' R' B2 R' U2 F' R' U R' B U2 L' B' L2 U'
*4. *B2 D2 R' U' L' B F2 D' R2 F' D R2 U2 R' B' L2 F2 U
*5. *D' B D U' B2 R2 D2 F' L R U2 B' R2 B' F U' F' U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 R2 F U2 R F2 U B U' L2 F D' U L2 F L' D U2
*2. *R2 B L U' L R2 U R2 F' L F D' U2 R F2 L2 U
*3. *D2 R2 U R U2 F D' F2 D' L2 B L U' F D F' D'
*4. *L' U' B' F' R U' F R' F' D F U F2 R2 D L2 D2 B'
*5. *F2 D U2 L2 B' F R U2 B D' U B2 L B2 L F2 U B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' D B' D' U2 R B2 L' R' D B2 L' D2 B' R' U' R F2
*2. *D' B R B2 D' U R B D2 L2 U L2 F D2 U' R2 F
*3. *F L' F' L2 B2 D' L2 R2 B' R' F' U B R' F2 D U F2
*4. *F' L' D' R' B' L2 B U L F' R2 D' B D2 U2 R B' R2
*5. *D L' U' F L B F2 L' F L F' L2 D2 R' B2 U2 R2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U R2 F' R2 D2 U B2 D2 B' L F' L U2 L' B' D' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' U2 R' U2 F' U' F2 R2
*3. *U' F2 L' D2 R2 U L2 R B2 R B L' R' B' L R2 U R2
*4. *L Rw' Uw F Uw' L U' R Fw2 F2 U2 L2 Rw D2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U' B Fw' Uw2 B Fw2 Rw U2 R F' Rw2 U2 B L2 F Uw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 U B' F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R' U2 R' F' R F' R2
*3. *B' F U L' D' F' R' B' R' F' L R F' R2 B F2 U' F2
*4. *Rw2 Fw L Rw2 U' B D' Uw2 U2 Rw' D2 Fw' L2 Rw' R2 B' Uw' B' R F' Rw' Fw' F' Uw' U Rw' B' Fw' Uw2 U' Fw2 D' B2 D2 U B L2 Rw Uw' F'
*5. *U2 Rw2 Bw' Lw Dw2 F Lw2 U' Bw Lw U' L D Bw2 L Dw U' Lw' D' B2 Fw2 R' F2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw' R U' Rw Dw Rw Fw2 Uw' U Rw B2 Uw' U2 R D' Fw R U' R' D' Dw' F Dw R2 D2 B Dw Uw' F' Uw L' Rw2 Dw B L

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=6 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=6,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-1 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=-3 / dUdU u=2,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-3 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=1 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-5 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=6 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=4 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-2 / dUdU u=-5,d=-3 / ddUU u=-2,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L' B U L' R' U L u'
*2. *R' B' R' B L B' U r' u'
*3. *U L B' R B' R L' U R l' r'
*4. *R' U L' U' L U B l b u
*5. *R B' U B U' B' R' L r b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,5) (3,0) (0,1) (6,3) (0,2) (-4,0) (-4,4) (0,4) (0,2) (1,2) (0,2) (2,2) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (2,1) (0,4)
*2. *(0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (2,4) (6,2) (-4,3) (0,3) (4,1) (-4,2) (0,3) (-2,0) (-2,0) (-4,2) (-2,0) (0,2)
*3. *(0,6) (0,6) (0,3) (4,3) (-4,2) (0,4) (6,4) (0,1) (3,2) (-2,3) (2,0) (-4,3) (-2,4) (0,4) (4,4) (6,2) (0,0)
*4. *(0,-3) (0,-3) (3,3) (6,0) (0,5) (4,4) (6,0) (0,2) (6,4) (6,0) (0,4) (6,0) (6,3) (-4,0) (0,2) (-2,4) (-3,2)
*5. *(0,6) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,2) (6,0) (6,2) (0,2) (4,5) (0,2) (6,3) (-3,0) (4,1) (4,0) (-4,0) (2,2)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' B' F L' R' B R' F R' L R F L' F L' R' B L B' L' B R' B R' F
*2. *F' R' B' L' R L F' R' L' B' R' L' F' L R' L' F' R' B F R L' F' R L
*3. *F L' R F' R' L' B' L B L B R F' L B' R F' L' B L F' B' R' B' F
*4. *F L R' F B L' F' L F' B' L' R' L' R L' R L' B L R' L' B' R' L R
*5. *R L R B' L' F' B' R F R' F B' L R' L F' R F L B' R' L R' B' R


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 10, 2011)

Can I beat Guus this week?
EDIT: Very unlikely

*Cubenovice*

*3x3x3:* 41.94, 37.84, 37.62, (41.97), (31.62) = 39.13
Sigh... it went so much better on TTW just before this.

*FMC: * 32 HTM
14 moves for F2L-slot with 3 oriented edges AND the 4th pair formed and then this???
Nasty EP and bad luck with insertions...



Spoiler



On inverse scramble U D B L U2 L' F L' B D2 B2 U' D2 R2 F R2 U' 

L' R B' L B' D2 B 2x2x2 *7*
R2 U' 2x2x3 *9*
F2 R' U F U' F2L-slot *14*
F D' F' D R F R' F R F' R' F' leaves 3 corners *26*

inverse solution to go insertion hunting:
F R F R' F' R F' R' D' F D F' U F' U' R F2 U R2 B' D2 B L' B R' *L *leaves 3 corners
solve corners: *L' *U' L D' L' U L D and cancel 2 moves* L L'*

final solution:
F R F R' F' R F' R' D' F D F' U F' U' R F2 U R2 B' D2 B L' B R' U' L D' L' U L D = 32 HTM


----------



## reyrey (Jun 10, 2011)

2x2:
Average of 5: 8.45
1. (6.46)
2. 7.64
3. (9.14)
4. 9.11
5. 8.59

3x3:
Average of 5: 23.76
1. 26.70 
2. 22.23 
3. 22.36 
4. (26.90)
5. (22.12) 

4x4:
Average of 5: 2:14.78
1. (2:28.86) 
2. 2:02.88 
3. 2:23.76 
4. 2:17.70 
5. (1:54.89) [Current Record]
5x5:
Average of 5: 3:14.66
1. (3:29.82) 
2. 3:09.85 
3. (2:47.01[Current Record]) 
4. 3:18.79 
5. 3:15.33 
Magic:
Average of 5: 5.82
1. (4.38) [Current Record]
2. (6.70) 
3. 4.84 
4. 6.58
5. 6.04 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:
3:07.83
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay:
6:51.13
7x7:
3x3 OH:
Average of 5: 46.40
1. (57.02) 
2. 53.07 
3. 45.93 
4. (39.24) 
5. 40.21 


This is just a setup, I'll edit the results during the week. (Hopefully some of my cubes will arrive this week so I can do them too)


----------



## nccube (Jun 10, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.87, 2.76, 3.22, 2.53, 2.67 = *2.77*
*Clock:* 8.36, 8.10, 8.57, 14.29, 9.84 = *8.92*
*3x3:*  9.27, 10.23, 9.89, 8.83, 11.88 = *9.80*
*OH:* 22.39, 19.35, 22.92, 17.38, 18.88 = *20.21*
*2x2 BLD:* 14.65, 7.33, 13.58 = *7.33*


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 10, 2011)

*2x2:* (2.11), 2.27, 2.63, (3.65), 2.30 = *2.40* 
Comment: Take that nccube  Awesome average for me.


----------



## thatkid (Jun 10, 2011)

*2x2*


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 10, 2011)

*2x2:* (23.40), 20.47, 15.78, 18.15, (15.06) ~ *18.13*
*3x3:* 34.22, 33.19, (36.11), (28.61), 31.03 ~ *32.81*
*4x4:* (3:21.25), 2:18.83, (1:59.40), 2:54.88, 2:50.66 ~ *2:41.46*
*5x5:* 5:01.02, (4:54.33), 5:25.68, 5:18.94, (5:33.80) ~ *5:15.21*
*6x6:* 9:21.75, 9:26.57, (9:08.94), (9:28.22), 9:20.93 ~ *9:23.08*
*7x7:* 14:59.53, 18:42.30,
*3BLD:* DNF (3 edges), DNF (2 flipped edges), DNF (3 edges, 4 corners).

Kind of annoyed with my 3BLDs, first was a really easy scramble but forgot parity, would have been a PB. 2nd solve I forgot to memo the flipped edge. 3rd solve I realised I messed up my memo during the solve, fixed my problem but forgot to fix what followed.


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 10, 2011)

Ramadan:


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 10, 2011)

2x2: 2.76, 2.76, (3.66), 2.85, (2.67) = 2.79
3x3: 9.30, (8.99), 11.87, (13.69), 9.07 = 10.08
4x4
etc.


----------



## guusrs (Jun 10, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Can I beat Guus this week?


You did last week!
So I'll let you wait another couple of weeks (-;


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 10, 2011)

guusrs said:


> You did last week!
> So I'll let you wait another couple of weeks (-;



I havent submitted a solution for weekly 23 yet and (unfortunately) "no solution" does not equal 0 HTM ;-)


----------



## tozies24 (Jun 10, 2011)

*2x2:* 8.24, 7.89, (9.13), (7.33), 7.41 ==>>*7.85*
*3x3:* 17.52, (16.66), 22.84, (27.86), 22.07 ==>>*20.81*
*4x4:* 2:10.55, (2:29.36), 2:11.06, (2:03.09), 2:27.76 ==>>*2:16.45*
*Pyraminx:* (31.10), 21.31, (12.02), 23.55, 23.25 ==>> *22.70*


----------



## emolover (Jun 10, 2011)

2x2: *5.25 *
4.14, 5.31, 5.16, 5.29, 5.82
LOL... sucks.
2x2 BLD: *15.31*
DNF(30.51)20.90, 15.31
I have been practicing with guestega and tried to rush my self. Im proud! 
3x3: *16.16*
15.76, 18.71, 17.29, 15.42, 13.15
Aww... .12 off of my record average of 5.
OH:* 55.86* PB
55.83, 57.56, 54.19, 37.89PB, 59.85
PB single and average!
MTS: 1:53.77
2:14.56, 1:53.55, 1:39.28, 2:08.49, 1:37.86
Fun event!
FMC: *57*


Spoiler



Cross: F U F D’ F R2(6)

F2L pair 1: x’ L’U’ L(9)

F2L pair 2: y’ L’ U L U2 L U’L’(16)

F2L pair 3: U y R U’ R’ F’U2 F(23)

F2L pair 4: y2 U R U2 R’U F’ U’ F(31)

OLL: F R U R’U’F’ f R U R’U’f’(43)

PLL: y2 R' U R' U' (x' y) R' U R' U' x’ R2 U’ R’U R U B (57)

Didn't feel like working hard at all. I need to learn some strategies for FMC.


4x4: *1:25.27* PB
1:28.19, 1:37.01, 1:20.17, 1:20.59, 1:27.02
Every single one of those had the orientation parity yet it was my PB average of 5.
5x5:* 2:30.64 *
2:45.41, 2:26.36, 2:10.35, 2:39.85, 2:25.71
Nice single!!! 
6x6: *4:50.43*
4:45.53, 4:46.68, 4:59.09, 5:03.19, 4:16.24
Sexy single!
2-4: *1:52.86*
2-5: *4:04.09* PB
GAHHH!!!! That would have been sub 4 if I didnt mess up on 4x4!
Megaminx: *2:36.07*
2:46.13, 2:32.20, 2:46.35, 2:10.65, 2:29.90
Good single but a pretty mehh average.
Pyraminx: *7.46*
9.62, 6.91, 9.27, 6.21, 3.83
Ugg... those 9's sucked!
Clock: *14.76*
17.39, 12.63, 12.48, 15.30, 14.17
WOOT!


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 10, 2011)

2x2: 5.71, 7.84, 4.77, 4.63, 6.38 = 5.62 avg5

3x3: 15.75, 15.71, 12.05, DNF(14.88), 13.63 = 15.03 avg5

4x4: 1:18.59, 1:05.58, 1:25.83, 1:08.59, 1:12.94 = 1:13.37 avg5

3x3 OH: 45.91, 36.63, 40.31, 40.16, 39.31 = 39.93 avg5


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 11, 2011)

*4x4:* (1:05.27) 57.05 56.68 (52.08) 54.82 => 56.18

*5x5:* 1:57.57 (1:43.52) 2:08.73 1:57.91 (2:09.16) => 2:01.40
Comment: PB Single. 

*6x6:* (4:18.99) 4:35.65 (5:12.71) 4:53.71 4:54.01 => 4:47.79

*7x7:* (9:01.24) 8:09.45 (7:47.96) 7:56.12 7:53.83 => 7:59.80
Comment: First sub8 singles and average.


----------



## squilliams (Jun 11, 2011)

*3x3x3*: (18.50), 16.61, 15.99, (12.01), 14.70 = *15.77*
*Pyraminx*: (6.17), (9.10), 7.61, 6.87, 6.80 = *7.09*
*3x3x3 One-Handed*: 37.75, 44.45, (25.02), 33.88, 32.93= *34.86*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:*NF(2:41.12), DNF(2:43.59), 2:27.59=*2:27.59*
*2x2x2:*7.30, 6.68, 7.02, 8.21, 6.34=*7.00*
*Magic:*(1.46), (DNF), 2.52, 1.78, 1.46 =*1.92*
Comment : worse than my official.


----------



## irontwig (Jun 11, 2011)

FMC: 28 moves


Spoiler



U' R' U2 R2 L F' L2 B' L R U2 R' U2 L' U R2 U' L U R' U R' U' B2 F' L D2 B2

On the inverse:
B2 D2 L' F B2 [Roux block+pair]

Switch to normal:
U' R' U2 R2 [Square]
L F' L2 B' L [F2L-1]
R U2 R' U'.R U R' U' [Leaving three corners]

Insert at dot: U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 (Two moves cancel)

Had a hard time finding a nice start :/


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 11, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.86, (6.32), (11.69), 8.25, 7.40= 7.84
*3x3:*(22.52), 22.66, 24.05,(36.69), 24.62 = 23.78
*4x4:*1:49.11, 1:51.27, (1:59.20), 1:52.97, (1:44.47) =1:51.12
*3x3 OH:* 1:34.84, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS
*2-4 Relay:* 2:22.81
*Square-1:* 1:20.62,(1:56.76),(1:09.11), 1:13.13, 1:19.87= 1:17.87
*Skewb:* 19.25, 24.44, 17.41, (33.54), (15.06) = 20.37


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 11, 2011)

James Ludlow

*2x2* - 7.10 8.37 6.68 6.32 6.77 = *6.85 *
*3x3* - 18.90 17.19 19.05 20.75 18.43 = *18.79 *
*4x4* - 1.14.51 1.14.17 1.11.82 1.18.69 1.11.72 = *1.13.50* _ Comment - no doubt in my mind this would have been around 1.09.xy if I hadn't got O OP OP OP OP_
*2x2 BLD* - DNF 53.35+ DNS = *53.35* _Comment - another easy speedblind._
*3x3 OH* - 43.20 47.68 35.16 30.52 42.84 = *40.40* _Comment - and insane NL 4th_
*FMC* *51*


Spoiler



F2 B' L F' B2 U2
z2 U F' U2 F2 R2 D R D'
U' R U R' B U B'
U' F R' F' R2
y R' F' R U R U' R'
y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U'
R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U'


*2-4 Relay* *1.47.33*
*2-5 Relay* *3.35.55* _Comment - sub2 5x5 stage. Must be PB_
*Magic* - 1.84 1.79 2.22 5.74 1.84 = *1.97*
*Master Magic* - 2.57 2.56 2.52 2.50 2.55 = *2.54* _Comment - Good I suppose._
*Clock* - 15.59 14.64 15.13 13.34 15.53 = *15.10*
*Square1* - 1.03.42 45.66 50.43 58.41 55.96 = *54.93* _Comment - Nice, even with 4 paritys_
*Skewb* - 26.21 34.84 21.96 33.54 9.89 = *27.24* _ Comment - I scrambled the 5th again to make sure I scrambled correctly. I basically skip the L4C_


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 11, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.21, (5.55), 3.22, 3.08, (2.41) =*3.17*
*3x3*: 11.81, (10.81), 11.81+, (14.71+), 12.49 =*12.04*
*3x3 One Handed*: (20.52), (29.90), 23.09, 25.94, 25.09 =*24.71*
*4x4*: (59.80), 54.18, 49.56, (49.44), 55.16 =*52.97*
*2-4 Relay*: 1:16.00 =*1:16.00*
*2-5 Relay*: 3:28.65 =*3:28.65*
*2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF, 13.55+, 39.28+ =*13.55*
*3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF, 1:03.55 =*1:03.55*
*4x4 Blindfolded*: 4:01.31, DNF, DNF =*4:01.31*


----------



## tx789 (Jun 11, 2011)

2x2
3x3
5x5
6x6
pyra
3x3 oh


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 12, 2011)

*FMC: 27 moves*: D2 F2 R2 D' L' U2 F R2 F' L' F R2 F' B L' U' B2 L2 B' U L2 U L2 U L U' L'


Spoiler



Scramble: U R2 F' R2 D2 U B2 D2 B' L F' L U2 L' B' D' U'
2x2x2: D2 F2 R2 D' (4)
2x2x3: L' U2 *L' B L' U' B (11)
EO and block: B L2 B' U L2 U (16)
F2L leaving 3 corners: L2 U L U' L' (21)
Insert B' U' F U B U' F' U at * to cancel 2 moves
Boring solution


----------



## Brute Force (Jun 12, 2011)

2x2: 11.29 11.31 8.62 6.68 6.71
3x3: 15.19 19.85 18.55 16.84 15.77
2x2BLD: 1:15.99 DNF DNF
7x7: 6:29.25 6:50.81 6:36.86 6:25.69 6:36.86
3x3BLD: 1:19.90 DNF DNF
Multi-Bld: 3/3 17:30.00
SQ1: 27.80 41.69 42.71 DNF 28.57


----------



## Frankie Sell (Jun 12, 2011)

_Frankie Sell_

*Magic* - 6.20 DNF 7.37 6.38 6.28 = *6.68*
*Master Magic* - 7.87 10.51 9.96 7.84 8.90 = *8.91*


----------



## RubiksNub (Jun 12, 2011)

*2x2*: 4.93 (3.80) 4.53 5.03 (5.39) = *4.83*.
*3x3*: (18.89) 16.66 16.21 18.09 (15.07) = *16.99*.
*3x3 OH*: (49.80) 42.26 38.29 (31.82) 39.53 = *40.03*.
*3x3 BLD*: DNF [7:38.21], 6:07.11, DNF [4:03.77] = *6:07.11*.
*4x4*: 2:15.38, 2:20.64, (2:20.71), (2:03.25), 2:20.19 = *2:18.74*.
*2-4 relay*: *2:46.65*.
*Pyraminx*: (12.51) 13.65 13.54 (18.22) 17.91 = *15.03*.


----------



## Attila (Jun 12, 2011)

FMC: DNF


Spoiler



My first attempt:
solution only the corners: U’RU2F’R’F2R’F2
the last F2 will premove for normal scramble,
U’RF2B2D2RL’U’ all corners -2 moves, and 4 edges,
U2 LU’RL’B more 2 edges (1 move cancel),
and was not left time for a nice end…
After 1h. i found this solution:
U’R’L2F’B’D2U2F2UR2BF’U2L’FB’LBF’DF’R’U2L’F2 (25 moves)
Inverse scramble with premoves R’U
F2LU2R FD’FB’L’ all corners and 6 edges, but 4 edges are opposite position,
switch to normal scramble,
R2L2F’B’D2U2F2UR2BF’U2L’FB’ swap the 4 edges and solve L6E., 1 moves cancel.


----------



## irontwig (Jun 12, 2011)

Attila said:


> FMC: DNF
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
:'( Can you find anything with


Spoiler



On the inverse: B2 D2 L' F B2 [Roux block+pair]


?


----------



## Attila (Jun 12, 2011)

irontwig said:


> :'( Can you find anything with
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 I could not find a good continuation, sorry


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 12, 2011)

Irontwig, although we both worked on the inverse scramble, no shared start this time.

Please show me how you would finish this:
14 moves for F2L-slot, 3 LL edges oriented and the 4th pair formed:



Spoiler



On inverse scramble U D B L U2 L' F L' B D2 B2 U' D2 R2 F R2 U' 
L' R B' L B' D2 B 2x2x2 7
R2 U' 2x2x3 9
F2 R' U F U' F2L-slot 14
all downhill from there for a 32 HTM solution...


----------



## irontwig (Jun 12, 2011)

Spoiler



L' R B' L B'
D2 B
R2 U' F2 R' U F U'
R2 U F' U' [U F' D' F U' F' D F] R' D' F D F R' F (30)


B' R' U R B L U' L' is a handy LL alg


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 12, 2011)

Thx!
I should really study some algs or "endgame" stuff but I don't like studying...

I just checked mustcube.net: Same 5 move 2x2x2 start but then something strange happend ;-)


----------



## Alan Chang (Jun 13, 2011)

*3x3*: 16.87, 17.17, 18.70, 29.81, 17.04 = 17.64


----------



## Henrik (Jun 13, 2011)

Henrik

3x3 Feet: 44.55, 43.78, (45.84), (37.43), 40.33 => 42.89 sec.
This week I am satisfied. My first sub-40 in weekly I think, and all NL. (on the 37 I had T-OLL (sexy one) did it mirror to preserve a block and got J-perm)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 13, 2011)

2x2: 3.04, 2.28, 2.26, 2.02, 1.67 = 2.19
3x3: 8.75, 9.59, 13.17, 8.07, 9.87 = 9.40
4x4: 51.05, 43.65, 47.29, 42.31, 47.94 = 46.29
5x5: 1:29.90, 1:34.45, 1:33.05, 1:38.96, 1:27.32 = 1:32.46
6x6: 2:51.15, 2:53.33, 2:33.70, 2:41.42, 3:00.45 = 2:48.63
7x7:
2x2 BLD: 14.65+, 7.81+, DNF = 7.81
3x3 BLD: 1:13.27, 59.53, 1:08.85 = 59.53
4x4 BLD: 7:20.75, DNS, DNS = 7:20.75
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD: 4/4 14:04
3x3 OH: 19.65, 18.18, 19.03, 19.31, 18.69 = 19.01
3x3 WF: 1:13.34, 57.13, 1:03.53, 59.74, 53.36 = 1:00.13
2-4 relay: 58.27
2-5 relay: 2:39.45
Clock: 10.18, 9.18, 9.05, 10.85, 9.57 = 9.64
Megaminx: 49.32, 51.80, 51.71, 49.18, 50.56 = 50.53
Pyraminx: 3.13, 4.58, 6.72, 3.53, 3.36 = 3.82
Square-1: 12.06, 29.77, 17.40, 27.06, 21.07 = 21.84


----------



## Carrot (Jun 13, 2011)

444: (55.72), 1:04.76, 1:01.15, 57.34, (DNF(59.94)) = 1:01.08 
OH: 20.13, 23.53, 20.21, (18.76), (24.70) = 21.29 
pyra: (6.05), 3.55, 3.15, 2.71, (2.34) = 3.14 
333: 12.69, 13.72, 13.69, (12.68), (19.82) = 13.37 
555: 2:31.16, (2:34.43), 2:30.94, 2:23.39, (2:13.26) = 2:28.50
2-5 relay: 3:35.97
2-4 relay: 1:18.40
3BLD: 4:38.16, DNS, DNS = 4:38.16
222: 5.97+, 4.86, DNF, 5.03, 7.22+=6.07


----------



## ManasijV (Jun 14, 2011)

3x3: 13.55, 13.52, (19.36), (12.70), 12.93
2x2:
4x4:
3x3 BLD:
2x2 BLD:
3x3 OH:


----------



## ManasijV (Jun 14, 2011)

3x3: 13.55, 13.52, (19.36), (12.70), 12.93
2x2: (3.54), 4.75, (5.08), 4.87, 4.99
4x4: 1:31.55, (1:37.17), 1:31.63, (1:27.61), 1:34.17
3x3 BLD:
2x2 BLD:
3x3 OH:


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 14, 2011)

*2x2x2: *(6.06) 6.41 6.93 (DNF) 7.66 = *7.00*
*3x3x3: *22.27 22.46 (22.71) 19.69 (14.44) = *21.47*
*4x4x4: *1:08.97 (1:48.34) 1:16.77 1:13.44 (1:06.77) = *1:13.06*
*5x5x5: *(1:49.28) 1:58.53 2:02.83 (2:11.50) 1:54.09 = *1:58.48*
*6x6x6: *(4:08.41) (3:47.18) 4:06.38 3:53.84 3:51.22 = *3:57.15*
*7x7x7: *(6:23.81) 6:14.41 (5:36.55) 6:05.41 6:03.19 = *6:07.67*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF (51.41) DNF = *51.41*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *35.27 36.58 (38.81) (33.47) 36.44 = *36.10*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:03.65 59.09 (1:17.15) 1:07.65 (49.56) = *1:03.46* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *(1:32.15) = *1:32.15*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *(3:53.43) = *3:53.43*
*Magic: *1.53 (2.15) (1.52) 1.59 1.68 = *1.60*
*Master Magic: *4.91 (3.78) (5.55) 4.16 4.00 = *4.36*
*Clock: *17.19 15.69 (14.16) 15.28 (17.80) = *16.05*
*MegaMinx: *3:04.78 (3:42.28) 2:52.50 3:00.83 (2:52.46) = *2:59.37*
*Pyraminx: *12.11 (14.31) (10.22) 11.13 10.56 = *11.27*
*Square-1: *(49.55) (1:03.33) 58.66 55.02 1:01.77 = *58.48*

Comments:


Spoiler



The 2nd blindfolded was really easy for 3OP. 11 edges, 7 corners, 4+2 misoriented edges nicely lined up and 2 misoriented corners nicely lined up....2:47.57 would have been my PB.....but I rotated the cube wrong for edge-orientation. After failing I undid everything, re-oriented the cube and solved everything correctly this time. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
The 3rd blindfolded was almost as easy for 3OP, 10 edges, 6 corners, 4+4 misoriented edges almost perfectly lined up and 2+3 misoriented corners almost perfectly lined up. Did a U' instead of a U2 to setup/undo UF UL FR (U2 F') so I ended up with 4 wrong corners and edges again in sub 3 minutes. Rescramble and solving again gave a solved cube again. even more grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
I am trying to go fast on blindfolded lately and it IS working great for my times, but I should stop making these tiny mistakes. I haven't solved a 3x3x3 blindfolded this week, including the cyberjaja competition


----------



## okayama (Jun 14, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 7.91, (8.58), 8.29, (7.30), 8.33 = 8.18

*3x3x3*: 30.50, 21.46, (32.31), 20.87, (14.60) = 24.28

*7x7x7*: (7:31.92), 7:42.74, (8:07.34), 7:37.41, 7:57.57 = 7:45.91

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [3:25.52], DNF [2:37.02], DNF [3:13.69] = DNF
1st: off by 3 corners
2nd: centers were wrong ...
3rd: off by 3 corners

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 15:03.78, DNS, DNS = 15:03.78
1st: aggggr, so nice scramble, should be PB, but I paused for a long time when solving edges to recall... (memo: 6:30.09)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 30 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: U R2 F' R2 D2 U B2 D2 B' L F' L U2 L' B' D' U'
Solution: L D' F' U' F' L2 B D L' R U' R' D' R U R' L F' D' R' D R F B2 L2 D2 B2 L' F' U

NISS solve.

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: D L'

1st square: U'
2nd square: F L B2 D2
3rd square: L2

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: B2 L2 D2 B2 L' F' U

F2L minus 1 slot: L D' F' U' F' L2 B
Finish F2L: D L' * D' L
All but 3 corners: F' D' R' D R F
Correction: B2 L2 D2 B2 L' F' U

Insert at *: R U' R' D' R U R' D

There might be a better finish, but not found in time.


----------



## Jakube (Jun 14, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (7.90), 7.62, 7.07, (6.11), 7.26 = *7.31*
*3x3x3:* 21.84+, 17.27, 23.08+, (25.86), (13.49) = *20.73*
_Two +2, but a nice single. _
*4x4x4:* (1:54.27), (1:09.90), 1:17.57, 1:16.25, 1:13.85 = *1:15.89*
_A great average, but a very bad first solve._
*5x5x5:* 2:36.86, (DNF), (2:26.15), 2:36.92, 3:17.74 = *2:50.50*
_I forgot to start the timer on the second, so I DNF'd it. It would have been a great avg5 without that or without the last solve._
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 28.06, 31.53, 51.76 = *28.06*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF(1:58.72), 1:20.50, DNF(1:51.71) = *1:20.50*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF(9:38.20), 9:52.30, DNF(10:10.64) = *9:52.30*
_1st: So nice scrambled, but I didn´t solved one since 3 weeks, I guess. I had really problems with memorization. Off by 4 edges and 2 centers. 
I tried visual for centers on all 3. _
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF(23:14.80), DNF, DNS = *DNF*
_1st: 4 centers_
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 10/11 in 54:47.79* (35:25.90)
_Oh men, it´s so hard to get a 100% successful attempt. I think this is my 6th attempt with each only one cube off. 
This time the 4th cube was off by a 3-edge-cycle. I just forgot to solve two targets. Memo was EBITGCWLRLNON, I recalled it correct, but just solved EBGCWLRLNON. _


----------



## Xishem (Jun 14, 2011)

*3x3x3:* 16.54, 15.33, 17.55, 19.90, 16.00 = *16.70*
*7x7x7:* 18:15.28, 15:28.51, 12:28.11, 13:05.49, 12:09.32 = *13:40.70*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [2:26.68], 2:57.44, 3:29.54 = *2:57.44*
Comment: I'm a bit out of it right now.
*3x3x3 OH:* 33.41, 31.86, 34.06, 28.06, 38.85 = *33.11*
*Master Magic:* 7.90, 7.68, 8.92, 6.96, 9.06 = *8.17*
*Pyraminx:* 1:26.76, 29.21, 20.28, 30.92, 7.16 = *26.80*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2011)

good week for the most part


*2x2: 3.08 =* (3.46), 3.24, 3.24, (2.47), 2.77
*3x3: 14.10 =* (15.26), 14.26, 14.06, 13.98, (12.68)
Comment: A VI solves
*4x4: 58.93 =* 57.69, 59.45, (1:00.24), 59.65, (55.25)
Comment:
*5x5: 2:34.61 =* 2:35.21, (2:41.91), 2:31.56, 2:37.05, (2:27.44)
*6x6: 4:32.12 =* 4:22.76, (4:50.85), (4:21.99), 4:42.05, 4:31.54
*7x7: 7:48.15 =* 7:49.04, (7:41.23), (7:53.93), 7:48.02,7:47.39
Comment: <3

*2x2 BLD:* 26.18, *17.07*+, DNF(9.43)
Comment: DNF was wrong case, Went to fast on memo
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(2:47.09),* 2:04.51,* 2:27.78
Comment: 1st the orientation memos were wrong, which usually doesn't happen (8 corners and 8 edges, all permuted incorrectly. 
*3x3 Multi BLD: 6/8 = 4 points* in *(60:00+)* 
Comment: I was in the middle of 8 when it breached the time limit, the 5th solve was scrambled. I think I did parity wrong.

*3x3 OH: 21.61 =* (17.77), 21.58, 22.21, (24.10), 21.05
*3x3 WF: 3:11.56 =* 3:11.65, 3:14.92, (3:05.09), 3:08.11, (5:01.48)
Comment: last was a pop  I fixed it with my feet
*3x3 MTS: 52.00 =* (37.76), (DNF(52.49)), 52.68, 45.47,57.86
Comment: WHAT?!?!?! Pb single
*3x3 FMC: 35HTM * 


Spoiler



Scramble: U R2 F' R2 D2 U B2 D2 B' L F' L U2 L' B' D' U'
Solution: B' U' L U2 L2 D' B' L' D' L' U' L' R’ U’ F R’ F’ R U R’ F’ U’ F R2 B’ D B’ D’ B2 U2 B2 F’ L D2 B2
NISS solve

Inverse:
1x2x3: B2 D2 L' F B2 (5/5)
SWITCH
F2L: B' U' L U2 L2 D' B' L' D' L' U' L' (12/17)
OLL: R’ U’ F R’ F’ R U R (8/25)
PLL: R2 F’ U’ F R2 B’ D B’ D’ B2 (10/35)
AUF: U2 (1/36)

Cancelations: OLL-PLL: RR2= R’ = -1 move= 36-1 = 35HTM



*2-4: 1:32.18* 
Comment: 4x4 pop
*2-5: 3:50.92 * 
*Clock: 18.60 =* 18.72, (17.10), 19.11, 17.98, (19.91)
Comment: not my day for clock
*Megaminx: 1:18.20 =* (1:21.58), (1:11.09), 1:20.38,1:19.55, 1:14.68
Comment: PLL SKIP!!!!!!!! 2nd solve
*Pyraminx: 10.32 =* (15.66), 10.71, 10.50, (4.30), 9.75
Comment: Stupid QJ
*Sq-1: 55.62 =* (1:00.20), (52.01), 57.34, 53.82, 55.71
*Skewb: 9.08 =* (7.85), (12.33), 9.34, 8.44, 9.47


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 16, 2011)

*2x2:* (12.15), 5.48, (3.77), 7.01, 6.46 = *6.32* 
*3x3:* (14.91), 13.06, 13.91, 14.36, (11.99) = *13.77*
*4x4:* 1:15.46, (DNF), 1:22.47, 1:25.67, (1:10.65) = *1:21.20*
*5x5:* 2:48.21, 2:27.89, (3:17.84), 2:39.35, (2:14.90) = *2:38.49*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:33.59*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *3:37.76*
_Comment: First sub-4, 2-4 was ~1:33, centers and edge pairing were really easy on the 5x5._
*3x3 OH:* 26.46, 27.44, (30.26), (23.61), 29.71 = *27.87*
*Pyraminx:* (10.22), (5.73), 9.66, 8.82, 10.06 = *9.51*
_Comment: Good, I haven't attained a lot of sub-10 averages._

*2x2 BLD:* 22.11, 18.34, 9.88 = *9.88* 
_Comment: Woot, two 8-movers on the last._
*3x3 BLD:* 53.55, 53.39, 1:07.88 = *53.39*
_Comment: I'm glad I've ditched visual corners._
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
_Comment: Popped on the last._
_I'm going to film myself from now on to see where I go wrong, this is starting to annoy me._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 16/18 (47:41.98)[29:45] = *14 points*
_Comment: Pb, most I've attempted sub-1 hour._


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 17, 2011)

*2x2x2* 4.04, 4.70, 4.58, 3.58, 5.15 = 4.44
*3x3x3* 16.20, 16.27, 15.07, 14.30, 12.56 = 15.19
*4x4x4* 1:13.55, 1:15.34,1:20.46, 1:11.87, 1:21.40 = 1:16.45
*5x5x5* 2:07.65, 2:06.74, 2:08.37,2:25.88, 2:00.04 = 2:07.59
*6x6x6* 4:22.62, 4:19.79, 4:25.70, 4:23.58, 4:23.65 = 4:23.28
*2x2x2 BLD* 37.73, DNF(1:07.58), 26.96 = 26.96
*3x3x3 BLD* 2:57.88, DNF(2:57.57),DNF(3:16.86) = 2:57.88
*4x4x4 BLD* 21:32.30, DNS, DNS = 21:32.30 
First success. 
*3x3x3 OH* 31.84, 28.64, 26.78, 24.70,27.13 = 27.52
*2-4* 1:27.98
*2-5* 3:47.26
*Magic* 1.63, 1.85, 1.67, 1.67, 1.52 = 1.66
*Megaminx* 1:23.96, 1:17.60, 1:13.08, 1:08.76,1:08.99 = 1:13.22
*Pyraminx* 11.81, 10.65, 13.49, 14.44, 10.34 = 11.98



Jaysammey777 said:


> *Megaminx: 1:18.20 =* (1:21.58), (1:11.09), 1:20.38,1:19.55, 1:14.68
> Comment: PLL SKIP!!!!!!!! 2nd solve


I got a PLL skip like a week ago. It is pretty awesome since it really never happens.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 17, 2011)

dimwmuni said:


> I got a PLL skip like a week ago. It is pretty awesome since it really never happens.


 
The last one I got was a year ago


----------



## x-colo-x (Jun 17, 2011)

2BLD: 22.84, 21.44, 9.94= 9.94
3BLD: DNF, 50.62, DNF= 50.62
4BLD: DMF,DNF, 4:33.10= 4:33.10


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 17, 2011)

3x3x3 average=44.61, 46.29, (46.92) , 41.00 , 46.54, (38.80) (got nervous due to the word competition, which i m even unofficially participating in 1st time, so could not get my best, but happy about the consistency)
3x3x3 OH average=1.47.54 , 1.46.18 , 1.43.63, (1.40.41), (2.01.16) , 1.52.82 ( my best solves are always followed by worst ones, and i hardly do OH, so i m happy about sub2)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 17, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 37.52 [ 13], 52.16 [ 16], 25.01 [ 11] = *25.01*
*3x3BLD:* 2:20.74 [ 53], 1:54.22 [ 52], 1:38.33 [ 39] = *1:38.33*
*4x4BLD:* DNF [7:26.10, 3:50], DNF [6:29.70, 2:50] = *DNF*
*5x5BLD:* 16:40 [ 8:58], DNF [13:47, 8:03], DNF [12:49, 6:23] = *16:40*
*6x6BLD:* DNF [39:40, 22:28] = *DNF*
*7x7BLD:* DNF [1:02:51, 33:37] = *DNF*
*Multi:* *8/10 = 6* in 58:52 [43:30]

Done bld
*2x2:* 51.17, 50.32, 40.47 [ 15], 30.14 [ 12], 46.61 [ 18] 
*3x3:* 1:32.54 [ 24], 1:57.98 [ 1:06], DNF [1:57.95], DNF [1:45.00, 46] 
*4x4:* DNF [8:18.41, 4:33], DNF [6:30.35, 3:50], 9:22.29 [ 5:40], DNF [6:57.09, 3:50], DNF [8:36.09, 4:15]

Not a good week, the best were actually the two dnf:s on 5x5BLD. 
The first dnf (solve #2) I forgot that the first +-center cycle had an even
number of cubies so the second buffer moved to the first.
The second (#3) was a 3-c off and sooooo fast (both memo & exec).


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 17, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:34.86 1:03.11 DNF
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:41.50 6:59.82 7:40.01
*5x5x5BLD:* 10:34.10 9:53.22 12:24.74
comment: Sub-10!!!  Memo for the sub-10 solve was approx. 5:30-ish. That might be my pb solving phase, but the re-orient was so good that I knew as soon as I saw the cube that it was going to be a sub-10 solve.

Done BLD

*3x3x3:* (1:15.02) 1:17.48 1:52.73 1:19.47 (DNF) = 1:29.89
*4x4x4:* 5:46.55 (5:26.61) 5:49.85 5:50.06 (DNF) = 5:48.82
*5x5x5:* 10:50.11 DNF 15:58.49 17:35.53 DNF = DNF
comment: For solve numbers 2, 3, and 4 I tried listening to my Eminem playlist to pump me up and motivate me to get faster solves. It turned out that it had the complete opposite effect. I found it extremely difficult to memorize while listening to rap, partly because I apparently sub-vocalize more than I should when memorizing. I will continue to try to practice to rap music to wean myself off of this habit, which I consider a bad habit after hearing advice from the memory sports professionals. For the last solve the time was 11:30.xx, but I had forgotten to memorize the central center swap on a re-oriented solve! :fp !!! That solve hurt a lot more than I would have thought. To help myself learn the lesson I left that cube in the DNF state for about 2 days, and every time I looked at it I told myself what will be my new mantra for the end of memo phase "check centers"


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 17, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> *5x5x5BLD:* 10:34.10 9:53.22 12:24.74
> comment: Sub-10!!!



Congratulations!



> For the last solve the time was 11:30.xx, but I had forgotten to memorize the central center swap on a re-oriented solve! :fp !!! That solve hurt a lot more than I would have thought.



That IS infuriating!!


----------



## Brest (Jun 17, 2011)

Brest:

*2x2x2:* 9.44 (14.79) 8.87 10.19 (8.65) = *9.50*

*3x3x3:* 20.33 (17.81) (23.41) 18.11 22.45 = *20.30*

*4x4x4:* (141.36) 137.28 (113.85) 115.98 115.16 = *2:02.81*

*5x5x5:* 256.79 249.33 (299.54) (247.19) 280.23 = *4:22.12*

*Clock:* (22.39) 16.60 (15.07) 18.35 21.40 = *18.78*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 32*


Spoiler



Scramble: U R2 F' R2 D2 U B2 D2 B' L F' L U2 L' B' D' U'
Inverse: U D B L U2 L' F L' B D2 B2 U' D2 R2 F R2 U'
Solution: B' F' L R' D R U2 R' D' R D2 B' D' B' D L F L U L' U' F' L F' L F L U' F U D F2 (32)

B' F' L U2 D2 B2 : 2x2x2 & CE pair

Switch to inverse
F2 D' F' : siamese F2L-2

Switch back with premoves (F D F2)
B' F' L U2 @ D2 B2 : siamese F2L-2 & CE pair
B D' B' D : F2L-1
L F L U L' U' F' : 2 CE pairs
L F' L F : 1x2x2
L U' F U F' : L3C
F D F2 : add premoves
Insert @ (U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R) 

B' F' L U2 U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R D2 B2 B D' B' D L F L U L' U' F' L F' L F L U' F U F' F D F2

I was a little disappointed how awkward the LS+LL turned out after such a promising start. It would be great to figure out how to influence the LL during the 1st few steps, but that seems way too hard. Instead, rely on luck. =) Or get better at the LL... Really need to learn more short 2E2C algs!



Spoiler



Scramble: U D B L U2 L' F L' B D2 B2 U' D2 R2 F R2 U'
Solution 2: B' F' L F U2 F' D2 F U2 F' U2 B' D' B' D B2 U F U' B U' F' U' B F D F2 (27)

Premoves (F D F2)
B' F' L U2 D2 B' D' B' D : Same F2L-1 as above
B2 U F U' B : CE pair
U' F' : block build & CE pair
U' B : L3C
Insert: swap U2 D2 in F2L-1 and insert (D2 F U2 F' D2 F U2 F') between them

B' F' L D2 D2 F U2 F' D2 F U2 F' U2 B' D' B' D B2 U F U' B U' F' U' B F D F2

I spent over another hour on the scramble and found a bunch of cool things. This was the best solution I found. Practice practice practice. Although I find FMC practice completely different to practicing speedsolves.


----------



## jorgeskm (Jun 17, 2011)

*2x2*: 6.96, 4.05, 2.94, 3.96, 3.35 = *3.79*
*3x3*: 12.39, 14.99, 13.49, 14.28, 11.36 = *13.39*
*4x4*: 1:14.24, 1:03.03, 1:06.82, 1:05.47, 1:03.08 = *1:05.12*
*3x3 OH*: 27.40, 25.72, 29.75, 27.92, 27.24 = *27.52*
*5x5*: 3:01.93, 2:50.31, 2:30.36 (PB) , 2:40.72, 2:49.27 = *2:46.77* (PB)
*BLD 3x3*: DNF(2:02.53), 1:20.64 (PB) , 1:43.30 = *1:20.64*
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: *1:25.67*
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*: *4:37.56*

1:20.64 is my PB en BLD, with BH (corners) and M2 (edges). I practise BH since one week. But the memorisation of this cube was very easy.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 17, 2011)

3x3 : 10.47, (11.20), 10.26, 10.94, (9.59) = 10.56


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 17, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *5x5BLD:* 16:40 [ 8:58], DNF [13:47, 8:03], DNF [12:49, 6:23] = *16:40*
> *6x6BLD:* DNF [39:40, 22:28] = *DNF*
> *7x7BLD:* DNF [1:02:51, 33:37] = *DNF*
> 
> ...



Mats, those 5x5 solves were very fast! What is your pb now? If the 12:49 had been a success would that have been your pb, or is yours already faster than that? I know the solves were DNF for those last two 5x5's, but congrats on the fast times (as well as them both being very close!)

Your BIG cube BLD times are very good as well! Sorry for the DNFs, but the times are quite good!



MatsBergsten said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks! I was quite excited, this is only my second ever sub-10 on 5BLD!



MatsBergsten said:


> That IS infuriating!!


 
I feel like I've done this once before, but apparently I hadn't learned the lesson yet. I feel that this time I have, as this DNF really stung, especially after the solve felt perfect, and was otherwise correct except for the central centers!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 17, 2011)

2x2x2: (5.87) - (6.64) - 6.23 - 6.53 - 6.59 = 6.45 
3x3x3: 19.12 - 22.00 - (18.61) - 20.27 - (22.17) = 20.46
4x4x4: (1:29.94) - 1:24.63 - 1:24.99 - 1:26.88 - (1:20.21) = 1:25.50 (PB single and average, feels good to be improving again  )
5x5x5: (3:15.53) - (3:23.37) - 3:13.37 - 3:20.68 - 3:18.97 = 3:18.39
2BLD: 46.15 - 43.58 - 45.21 = 44.98
3BLD: 8:33.76 - DNF - DNF = 8:33.76
3x3x3OH: 44.63 - 45.74 - (48.08) - 44.31 - (43.98) = 44.89
3x3x3MTS: 1:24.56 - 1:21.32 - (1:34.56) - 1:26.87 - (1:20.89) = 1:24.25
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 2:07.95
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 5:52.94
Magic: (1.25) - 1.38 - 1.26 - 1.26 - (1.43) = 1.30
Clock: 26.76 - (25.33) - 29.95 - (31.17) - 25.63 = 27.45 
MegaMinx: (1:53.70) - 1:56.46 - (2:02.41) - 2:00.15 - 1:58.96 = 1:58.52
PyraMinx: (8.07) - 8.89 - 9.83 - 9.73 - (11.38) = 9.48
Square-1: 1:23.45 - (1:26.76) - 1:22.45 - 1:20.56 - (1:19.87) = 1:21.82
Skewb: 7.87 - (6.62) - 7.89 - (8.55) - 7.74 = 7.83
FMC: 44 HTM


Spoiler



U L' B L R' F R2 F U2 B L B' F U2 (2X2X3)(14/14)
R F R2 D' F D (F2L-1)(6/20)
R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R F (F2L)(8/28)
R'U R D' R U2 R' E' y' R U2 R2 U R U2 R' (ZBLL)(16/44)


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 17, 2011)

*3x3:*34.03, 33.06, 35.30, 36.99, 37.72=35.44
*3x3 OH:*2:24.56, 1:34.04, 1:39.04, 2:27.24, DNF=2:10.28
*Pyraminx:*31.38, 28.13, 33.63, 21.58, 38.72=31.05


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 9.78, 7.34, 8.56, 18.43, 9.28 = *9.21*
*3x3x3:* 22.77, 22.93, 23.06, 24.53, 22.58 = *22.92*
*4x4x4:* 1:38.25, 1:41.86 [OP], 1:17.55, 1:31.53 [OP], 1:28.19 = *1:32.66*
*5x5x5:* 2:52.53, 2:15.16, 2:18.18, 2:31.80, 2:27.31 = *2:25.76*
Comment: Good average for me! All but the first one were done AvG. I'm switching back to AvG for now.
*6x6x6:* 5:27.73 [O], 5:48.79 [O], 5:52.93 [OP], 6:03.00 [OP], 5:56.56 [O] = *5:52.76*
Comment: Done freeslice. Switching to AvG next week.
*7x7x7:* 8:08.23, 8:21.74, 7:16.47, 8:07.92, 7:43.64 = *7:59.93*
Comment: Done freeslice. Switching to AvG next week.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 19.52, 28.27, 42.03 = *19.52*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:36.96], 1:14.28, 1:34.68 = *1:14.28*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [8:40.07, 4:41], 7:43.10 [3:51], DNF [7:54.41, 3:00] = *7:43.10*
Comment: First one off by 3 wings and 2 X centers. Third one off by 4 corners, 12 wings, and 4 centers - I got confused during one alg for centers, and I knew it was going to be pretty scrambled when I was done. I hate when that happens!
*5x5x5 BLD:* 16:03.07 [8:13], DNS, DNS = *16:03.07*
Comment: I may try to do one or two of these tonight.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [30:41.51, 16:11]
Comment: Off by just 2 obliques - I skipped the letter I when memorizing.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNS
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/2 = 2 points, 4:44.38* [3:00]
Comment: Wow, very fast. Almost as fast as Joey's competition attempt. 
*3x3x3 OH:* 53.52, 55.52, 46.75, 43.09, 51.61 = *50.63*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:57.59, 1:52.52, 2:53.61, 2:39.68, 2:26.41 = *2:39.90*
Comment: The hard floor was hurting me again this time. Sometimes it bothers me more than others - I don't know why.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:19.61, 1:26.58, 1:15.84, 1:41.63, 1:36.02 = *1:27.40*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*


Spoiler



R U R' D R2 U' R D' F' B' R2 F D' R' D R B U' R U R U R' F' U2 F U' F2 U' F R' U2 B' D2 B L' B L R'

inverse scramble:
2x2x2: R L' B' L B' D2 B
2x2x3: U2 R F' U F2
3x cross: U F' U2 F R U'
4th pair: R' U' R' U
OLL: B' R' D' R D B
PLL: B' F' R2 B F D R' U R2 D' R U' R'
B B' cancel before PLL.

Comment: Good F2L, horrible ending.


*2-4 relay:* *2:05.50* [P]
*2-5 relay:* *4:37.81*
Comment: Really fast for me!
*Magic:* 11.63, 11.72, 8.61, 9.15, 9.38 = *10.05*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.33, 3.38, 3.27, 3.18, 3.11 = *3.28*
Comment: I suddenly got fast - it just magically happened.
*Clock:* 2:17.66 [0:29], 14.72, 18.47, 20.02, 17.46 = *18.65*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [56:39.69, 40:24], 3:01.16, 3:05.52, 3:02.83, 3:02.88 = *3:03.74*
Comment: BLD solve off by just 3 edges. I made lots of mistakes memorizing, which is really really costly on megaminx BLD, so it was horribly slow.
*Pyraminx:* 1:50.38, 18.31, 12.15, 16.00, 15.84 = *16.72*
*Square-1:* 5:24.59 [3:10], 37.21 [P], 34.53, 35.96 [P], 41.47 [P] = *38.21*
Comment: BLD solve was case PR - same as last week - very lucky for me!
*Skewb* 3:23.03 [1:28], 11.59, 22.28, 19.19, 15.41 = *18.96*


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 17, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> 
> *2x2x2 BLD:* 19.52, 28.27, 42.03 = *19.52*
> *3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:36.96], 1:14.28, 1:34.68 = *1:14.28*
> ...



Mike, nice job on the 2x2 and 3x3! As for that 4x4 DNF that's no fun about losing track in the alg, but I do know what you mean, that's no fun!



Mike Hughey said:


> *5x5x5 BLD:* DNS yet
> Comment: I may try to do one or two of these tonight.


 
Try the second solve! I don't want to give away too much, but it is rather nice


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice job on the sub-10, Chris!

Hopefully I'll get to it later tonight, before Mats posts results.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 18, 2011)

3x3x3: (15.24), 18.26, 17.69, (22.00), 17.61 = 17.85
5x5x5: 2:08.32, 2:11.42, 2:10.86, (2:13.92), (2:02.99) = 2:10.20
_Bad. Next 5 averaged to sub-2 though._
6x6x6: 3:45.23, 3:49.52, (3:50.47), 3:32.54, (3:32.18) = 3:42.43


----------



## guusrs (Jun 18, 2011)

FMC: 29

funny solve!


Spoiler



L D F L B'.U2 R' U' R L' F' D' F B' .R'.B F' D F L R' U R U2.L2 D R2 D'U (29)

I found several 29 move solves but this was the nicest one:
pre-scramble-move [D'U]
2x2x3 block: L D F L B' * L2 (6+2)
all but 4c4e: D R2 (8+2)
pre-move correction: D' U (10)
at * conjugate all 4c4e to R with U2 R' U' R L' F' D' F B' 
then turn R' (= solve two 4-cycles) and conjugate back with B F' D F L R' U R U2


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 18, 2011)

guusrs said:


> FMC: 29
> 
> funny solve!
> 
> ...


 
My mind just exploded....


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 19, 2011)

Final results: congratulations Simon, Jacob & Mike!

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.19 SimonWestlund
 2.40 RCTACameron
 2.77 nccube
 2.79 Yes, We Can!
 3.08 Jaysammey777
 3.17 cuboy63
 3.79 jorgeskm
 4.44 dimwmuni
 4.83 RubiksNub
 4.87 ManasijV
 5.25 emolover
 5.62 masteranders1
 6.07 Odder
 6.32 Zane_C
 6.45 MaeLSTRoM
 6.85 James Ludlow
 7.00 AvGalen
 7.00 squilliams
 7.32 Jakube
 7.84 Deluchie
 7.85 tozies24
 8.18 okayama
 8.45 reyrey
 8.87 Brute Force
 9.21 Mike Hughey
 9.50 Brest
 18.13 Yttrium
 45.80 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(35)

 9.40 SimonWestlund
 9.80 nccube
 10.08 Yes, We Can!
 10.56 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.04 cuboy63
 13.33 ManasijV
 13.37 Odder
 13.39 jorgeskm
 13.78 Zane_C
 14.10 Jaysammey777
 15.03 masteranders1
 15.19 dimwmuni
 15.77 squilliams
 16.16 emolover
 16.70 Xishem
 16.99 RubiksNub
 17.05 Brute Force
 17.64 Alan Chang
 17.85 Keroma12
 18.79 James Ludlow
 20.30 Brest
 20.46 MaeLSTRoM
 20.73 Jakube
 20.81 tozies24
 21.47 AvGalen
 22.92 Mike Hughey
 23.76 reyrey
 23.78 Deluchie
 24.28 okayama
 32.81 Yttrium
 35.44 kprox1994
 39.13 Cubenovice
 44.61 Akash Rupela
 1:29.89 cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(24)

 46.29 SimonWestlund
 52.97 cuboy63
 56.18 Evan Liu
 58.93 Jaysammey777
 1:01.08 Odder
 1:05.12 jorgeskm
 1:13.06 AvGalen
 1:13.37 masteranders1
 1:13.50 James Ludlow
 1:15.11 dimwmuni
 1:15.89 Jakube
 1:21.20 Zane_C
 1:25.27 emolover
 1:25.50 MaeLSTRoM
 1:32.45 ManasijV
 1:32.66 Mike Hughey
 1:51.12 Deluchie
 2:02.81 Brest
 2:14.78 reyrey
 2:16.46 tozies24
 2:18.74 RubiksNub
 2:41.46 Yttrium
 5:48.82 cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:32.47 SimonWestlund
 1:58.48 AvGalen
 2:01.40 Evan Liu
 2:07.33 dimwmuni
 2:10.20 Keroma12
 2:25.76 Mike Hughey
 2:28.50 Odder
 2:30.64 emolover
 2:34.61 Jaysammey777
 2:38.48 Zane_C
 2:46.77 jorgeskm
 2:50.51 Jakube
 3:14.66 reyrey
 3:18.39 MaeLSTRoM
 4:22.12 Brest
 5:15.21 Yttrium
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:48.63 SimonWestlund
 3:42.43 Keroma12
 3:57.15 AvGalen
 4:23.28 dimwmuni
 4:32.12 Jaysammey777
 4:47.79 Evan Liu
 4:50.43 emolover
 5:52.76 Mike Hughey
 9:23.08 Yttrium
*7x7x7*(7)

 6:07.67 AvGalen
 6:34.32 Brute Force
 7:48.40 Jaysammey777
 7:59.80 Evan Liu
 7:59.93 Mike Hughey
13:40.70 Xishem
 DNF Yttrium
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 19.01 SimonWestlund
 20.21 nccube
 21.29 Odder
 21.61 Jaysammey777
 24.71 cuboy63
 27.52 jorgeskm
 27.65 dimwmuni
 27.87 Zane_C
 33.11 Xishem
 34.85 squilliams
 36.10 AvGalen
 39.93 masteranders1
 40.03 RubiksNub
 40.40 James Ludlow
 44.89 MaeLSTRoM
 46.40 reyrey
 50.63 Mike Hughey
 55.86 emolover
 1:47.54 Akash Rupela
 2:05.52 kprox1994
 DNF Jakube
 DNF Deluchie
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 42.89 Henrik
 1:00.13 SimonWestlund
 2:39.90 Mike Hughey
 3:11.56 Jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 7.33 nccube
 7.81 SimonWestlund
 9.88 Zane_C
 9.94 x-colo-x
 13.55 cuboy63
 15.31 emolover
 17.07 Jaysammey777
 19.52 Mike Hughey
 25.01 MatsBergsten
 26.96 dimwmuni
 28.06 Jakube
 43.58 MaeLSTRoM
 51.41 AvGalen
 53.35 James Ludlow
 1:15.99 Brute Force
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 50.62 x-colo-x
 53.39 Zane_C
 59.53 SimonWestlund
 1:03.11 cmhardw
 1:03.55 cuboy63
 1:14.28 Mike Hughey
 1:19.90 Brute Force
 1:20.50 Jakube
 1:38.33 MatsBergsten
 2:04.51 Jaysammey777
 2:27.59 squilliams
 2:57.44 Xishem
 2:57.88 dimwmuni
 4:38.16 Odder
 6:07.11 RubiksNub
 8:33.76 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF okayama
 DNF AvGalen
 DNF Yttrium
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 4:01.31 cuboy63
 4:33.10 x-colo-x
 6:41.50 cmhardw
 7:20.75 SimonWestlund
 7:43.10 Mike Hughey
 9:52.30 Jakube
15:03.78 okayama
21:32.30 dimwmuni
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Zane_C
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 9:53.22 cmhardw
16:03.07 Mike Hughey
16:40.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Jakube
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

16/18 (47:41)  Zane_C
10/11 (54:47)  Jakube
8/10 (58:52)  MatsBergsten
4/4 (14:04)  SimonWestlund
6/8 (60:00)  Jaysammey777
3/3 (17:30)  Brute Force
2/2 ( 4:44)  Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 52.00 Jaysammey777
 1:03.46 AvGalen
 1:24.25 MaeLSTRoM
 1:27.40 Mike Hughey
 1:53.77 emolover
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 58.27 SimonWestlund
 1:16.00 cuboy63
 1:18.40 Odder
 1:25.67 jorgeskm
 1:27.98 dimwmuni
 1:32.15 AvGalen
 1:32.18 Jaysammey777
 1:33.59 Zane_C
 1:47.33 James Ludlow
 1:52.86 emolover
 2:05.50 Mike Hughey
 2:07.95 MaeLSTRoM
 2:22.81 Deluchie
 2:46.65 RubiksNub
 3:07.83 reyrey
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:39.45 SimonWestlund
 3:28.65 cuboy63
 3:35.55 James Ludlow
 3:35.97 Odder
 3:37.76 Zane_C
 3:47.26 dimwmuni
 3:50.92 Jaysammey777
 3:53.43 AvGalen
 4:04.09 emolover
 4:37.56 jorgeskm
 4:37.81 Mike Hughey
 5:52.94 MaeLSTRoM
 6:51.13 reyrey
*Magic*(8)

 1.30 MaeLSTRoM
 1.60 AvGalen
 1.66 dimwmuni
 1.92 squilliams
 1.97 James Ludlow
 5.82 reyrey
 6.68 Frankie Sell
 10.05 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.54 James Ludlow
 3.28 Mike Hughey
 4.36 AvGalen
 8.17 Xishem
 8.91 Frankie Sell
*Skewb*(5)

 7.83 MaeLSTRoM
 9.08 Jaysammey777
 18.96 Mike Hughey
 20.37 Deluchie
 27.24 James Ludlow
*Clock*(9)

 8.92 nccube
 9.64 SimonWestlund
 14.03 emolover
 15.10 James Ludlow
 16.05 AvGalen
 18.60 Jaysammey777
 18.65 Mike Hughey
 18.78 Brest
 27.45 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(14)

 3.14 Odder
 3.82 SimonWestlund
 7.09 squilliams
 7.46 emolover
 9.48 MaeLSTRoM
 9.51 Zane_C
 10.32 Jaysammey777
 11.27 AvGalen
 11.98 dimwmuni
 15.03 RubiksNub
 16.72 Mike Hughey
 22.70 tozies24
 26.80 Xishem
 31.05 kprox1994
*Megaminx*(7)

 50.53 SimonWestlund
 1:14.63 dimwmuni
 1:17.75 Jaysammey777
 1:58.52 MaeLSTRoM
 2:36.08 emolover
 2:59.37 AvGalen
 3:03.74 Mike Hughey
*Square-1*(8)

 21.84 SimonWestlund
 37.66 Brute Force
 38.21 Mike Hughey
 54.93 James Ludlow
 55.62 Jaysammey777
 58.48 AvGalen
 1:17.87 Deluchie
 1:22.15 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

27 kinch2002
28 irontwig
29 guusrs
30 okayama
32 Cubenovice
32 Brest
35 Jaysammey777
39 Mike Hughey
44 MaeLSTRoM
51 James Ludlow
57 emolover
DNF  Attila

*Contest results*

315 SimonWestlund
278 Jaysammey777
244 Mike Hughey
232 Zane_C
200 dimwmuni
196 AvGalen
190 cuboy63
169 emolover
169 Odder
160 MaeLSTRoM
138 James Ludlow
132 jorgeskm
131 Jakube
119 nccube
112 MatsBergsten
91 squilliams
88 RubiksNub
86 Brute Force
83 masteranders1
71 Xishem
68 ManasijV
67 Evan Liu
67 cmhardw
64 Brest
63 Yes, We Can!
62 reyrey
55 okayama
55 x-colo-x
53 Deluchie
52 Keroma12
48 Yttrium
39 tozies24
35 Hyprul 9-ty2
29 RCTACameron
25 Cubenovice
22 kinch2002
21 irontwig
21 Alan Chang
20 guusrs
18 kprox1994
14 Akash Rupela
11 Attila
8 Henrik
5 Frankie Sell


----------



## irontwig (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow, Guus! You deserved to win with that solution . I knew about that technique but I've never seen it used.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Mats,

can you please add my results? They are in the very first post.

I guess it is my own fault as I had some text before my results....


----------



## Carrot (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Mats, it seems like these results were left out: (Is my syntax wrong for these cubiod events?  )


Odder said:


> 444: (55.72), 1:04.76, 1:01.15, 57.34, (DNF(59.94)) = 1:01.08
> 333: 12.69, 13.72, 13.69, (12.68), (19.82) = 13.37
> 555: 2:31.16, (2:34.43), 2:30.94, 2:23.39, (2:13.26) = 2:28.50
> 222: 5.97+, 4.86, DNF, 5.03, 7.22+=6.07


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 19, 2011)

Odder said:


> Hi Mats, it seems like these results were left out: (Is my syntax wrong for these cubiod events?  )


 
Sorry about that and yes it's easier to recognize 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 & 5x5 
(222 may actually be a time (3:42) - some people don't care for minutes).

@Cubenovice: you too are added now. Sometimes the very first post is lost
but I have not understood why (it does not happen all the time). The world
is full of mysterious happenings .


----------



## Brest (Jun 19, 2011)

guusrs said:


> FMC: 29
> 
> funny solve!
> 
> ...


Very impressive! I've always wanted this example after your post explaining the technique. It was well worth the wait!


----------



## okayama (Jun 19, 2011)

guusrs said:


> FMC: 29
> 
> funny solve!
> 
> ...


 
I was moved. So clever you are. Understandable, but I never thought to use it...
Your insertion of FMC#344 was impressive for me, but this one is far more fantastic!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you add my FMC result. I posted it earlier. here it is:


*3x3 FMC: 35HTM * 


Spoiler



Scramble: U R2 F' R2 D2 U B2 D2 B' L F' L U2 L' B' D' U'
Solution: B' U' L U2 L2 D' B' L' D' L' U' L' R’ U’ F R’ F’ R U R’ F’ U’ F R2 B’ D B’ D’ B2 U2 B2 F’ L D2 B2
NISS solve

Inverse:
1x2x3: B2 D2 L' F B2 (5/5)
SWITCH
F2L: B' U' L U2 L2 D' B' L' D' L' U' L' (12/17)
OLL: R’ U’ F R’ F’ R U R (8/25)
PLL: R2 F’ U’ F R2 B’ D B’ D’ B2 (10/35)
AUF: U2 (1/36)

Cancelations: OLL-PLL: RR2= R’ = -1 move= 36-1 = 35HTM



IDK what I did wrong


----------



## irontwig (Jun 20, 2011)

Probably not having a space between 35 and HTM.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 21, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Can you add my FMC result. I posted it earlier. here it is:
> 
> 
> *3x3 FMC: 35HTM *
> ...


 
It's like Irontwig said, my program needs a space after the number of moves to work properly.
Sorry about that. Now your result is in


----------

